# Fazil Say



## Albert7

Turkish pianist whose Bach recording I have in my collection but I need to re-listen to. Any other fans of his?

I saw that he composes now as well but haven't checked those out yet.


----------



## Ukko

The guy has interpretive ideas, about works 'in the canon'. Some of them work.


----------



## KenOC

Fazil Say has a great CD where he and Patricia Kopatchinskaja play violin/piano works. Their Kreutzer is fantastic!

http://www.amazon.com/Kopatchinskaj...UTF8&qid=1417122712&sr=1-4&keywords=fazil+say

I also have his Mesopotamia and Universe Symphonies. Less than inspiring, to me.

You can google to find out about Say's recent trial for blasphemy. This is a very serious matter where he comes from.


----------



## Vaneyes

To me, he comes across as schmaltz.


----------



## Albert7

Vaneyes said:


> To me, he comes across as schmaltz.


Ouch, that was painful. Why do you think so?


----------



## ptr

Vaneyes said:


> To me, he comes across as schmaltz.


On the contrary, from what I have read he seems to be quite the up standing individual that deserves the best! But You might prefer a repressive state that do not allow for basic human rights, of which expressing concerns about this or that religion is a given right granted to all of its citizens?

/ptr


----------



## Ukko

ptr said:


> On the contrary, from what I have read he seems to be quite the up standing individual that deserves the best! But You might prefer a repressive state that do not allow for basic human rights, of which expressing concerns about this or that religion is a given right granted to all of its citizens?
> 
> /ptr


C'mon, ptr. I'm guessing that Vaneyes is expressing his take on Say's interpretations of _music_, not religion.


----------



## ptr

Ukko said:


> C'mon, ptr. I'm guessing that Vaneyes is expressing his take on Say's interpretations of _music_, not religion.


I may be blind but, I can't see that Vaneyes indicated anything about music (Vaneyes can of course express what ever views he likes about anyone or anything in the same way as I give myself the right to protest anything I feel is unfair to the individual or matter discussed! If I misunderstood Vaneyes exclamation, I apologize, but unless He corrects me I'll keep my foot down!)

Say, is a fine pianist and not a half blind composer.. I may not care very much for his Bach, but his Debussy and Ravel (and other French composers) are as fine as most modern pianists!

/ptr


----------



## Vaneyes

I'm aware of Mr. Say's political views, but that didn't enter into my opinion of his stage presence and playing. :tiphat:


----------



## Proms Fanatic

His version of Rhapsody in Blue is one of my favourites, he seems to give it a good blend of the jazz and classical elements required.


----------



## Albert7

Proms Fanatic said:


> His version of Rhapsody in Blue is one of my favourites, he seems to give it a good blend of the jazz and classical elements required.


Finally, a huge yes agreement on this point with me here.


----------



## AnotherSpin

Any musician, who became talked about due to his/her "political views" (WTF is it?) is suspicious. And even more if some, as this noisy Lisitsa, are trying to get some dividends out of it.


----------



## omega

Proms Fanatic said:


> His version of Rhapsody in Blue is one of my favourites, he seems to give it a good blend of the jazz and classical elements required.


I saw a performance on YouTube and I really liked it, too.

I also liked his first symphony _Istanbul_, but I was very disappointed with his _Third_: for me, an unpretentious juxtaposition of unusual instruments and sound effects...

I have never heard of his Bach. Is it worth trying?


----------



## Albert7

omega said:


> I saw a performance on YouTube and I really liked it, too.
> 
> I also liked his first symphony _Istanbul_, but I was very disappointed with his _Third_: for me, an unpretentious juxtaposition of unusual instruments and sound effects...
> 
> I have never heard of his Bach. Is it worth trying?


I have his Bach album and it's a winner!


----------



## Michael Sayers

Albert7 said:


> Turkish pianist whose Bach recording I have in my collection but I need to re-listen to. Any other fans of his?
> 
> I saw that he composes now as well but haven't checked those out yet.


I am an admirer of Fazil Say. Just listen to the note asynchronization here in the first movement of Beethoven's Moonlight Sonata:






Mvh,
Michael


----------



## joen_cph

AnotherSpin said:


> Any musician, who became talked about due to his/her "political views" (WTF is it?) is suspicious. And even more if some, as this noisy Lisitsa, are trying to get some dividends out of it.


Say already had a consolidated and long career as a pianist before the religious controversy. It is very doubtful that his posting was directed at obtaining the dubious "privilege" of a Turkish prison sentence.

As far as I remember, it was in reality a mere copying of some satirical phrases by an extremely famous medieval Islamic poet, Omar Khayam.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fazıl_Say


----------

